# Practicing pops ollies and nollies



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

HELLOOOOOO SBF! 

Long time no forum! We've been great SUPER busy I'm now a full time "teacher" on top of everything else of my own homeschool and it's awesome but not much time for web surfing! 

Yesterday on the slopes with the family on the greens & blues my husband says I am "riding like a grasshopper" :grin: I'm popping nollie-ing and ollie-ing all the way down the slope for one run anyway. 

I find a couple of times when I tried a big pop style hop (standing still on a flat) just seeing what it feels like to get my knees as far up as I can / lift the board I landed flat-footed and pretty hard... It's not the same as doing it while moving of course... 

I'm getting a bit braver with the nollie while going slow anyway on minimal slope, 

I'm doing ok with ollie (I think, but I can't see myself) 

Pop I always feel like I plant my feet VERY hard and flat on landing without any shock absorption, 

Any insights or progression advice on making a fluid landing or for challenging myself here?

XOXOXO GO GIRL :x:x


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

while you can probably ollie/nollie/pop better than me, it sounds like you need to bend your knees while landing.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Without seeing you I would say after you pop you are doing the right thing with bringing your knees up, the trick is to time it and extend those legs while still keeping the knees slightly bent so when you land they can bend again to absorb the shock.

If you pop off a jump and are going to land on the flats from a height I would say to try landing on your tail first so your board also helps with absorption.

Landing on a downhill is the most ideal, it naturally helps eliminate most of the shock.

And speed also helps, landing don't feel as abrupt the faster you go.

The most ideal situation would be riding fast, load your tail and pop a big ollie tucking up your knees at the apex of your jump, then at the last second stomp your feet down together on your downhill landing and ride away for the win.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

No advice to give as you are apparently doing leaps & bounds better than I in that regard! (...and Yes! Pun intended!) :grin:

Just wanted to say "Congratulations!!" Progressing and pucking up a new skill, trick or technique is always exciting! 

Keep up the good work! :cheer:


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

A good friend of mine told me to always "stomp"" the landing.

Don't try to use your legs as shock absorbers. That's a reactive approach and on big air you will run out of leg and have A bad time.

Instead as you're landing you want to stomp into the landing. In other words, 1. Make sure that your knees are up in the air. 2. Wait until you're close enough to extend your legs and hit the ground. 3. Stomp it so that the landing on your terms. It'll feel like you're pushing up off the ground. (On skis it feels very similar to the jump itself) 4. Then if you still have a ton of downward momentum, use the legs as shock absorbers as a last resort.

If it feels like you're landing with straight legs then you're stomping too soon


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Somebody want to come up and teach me how to ollie over the slow and merge signs...I want to be able to do it...but not wreck the signs...patrol gets really pissed...but they tend look the other way if you make it over clean.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

try to ollie a skateboard. 99% chance you wont learn it, even if you spend hours. don't worry this is standard even if you are a jr high kid wanting to skate.

it will give u an idea of how it works though. skate and snowboard ollies arent quite teh same, but they are very similar. even an idea of the skate ollie is gonna give you a better concept of what you are trying to do with your snowboard (because some of the kinetics are counterintuitive with your feet locked in, especially if you dont skate).

i'm pretty much bad at snowboarding but Im pretty successful at having fun between ollies


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Need to suck up the knees in the air and land soft.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you for all the tips Y'all I'm noticing some progress and higher confidence with the little trail jumps, features, and landings. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR I'm out today enjoying some rare pow >


----------

